# Erster Gaming Pc :-)



## DeadLiiNe (16. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend,

Hab mich gerade hier im Forum angemeldet da ich Beratung suche 

Hab endlich etwas Geld für meinen Ersten Gaming PC zusammen gespart.

Habe vor ihn bei Mifcom. de zu bestellen derzeit sieht das ganze so aus:

AMD 8x 3,60 Ghz
GTX 680
8 GB RAM ( 1600 ) 
ASUS M5A97 LE, AMD 970 Mainboard
1 TB Festplatte Barracuda 
630W - BeQuiet! Pure Power L7 Netzteil
Xigmatek Gaia SD-1283 Kühler

Hoffe hab nix vergessen. Der Preis ist bei 1.148,00 €

Was haltet ihr vom System ?
Komme ich mit 630 Watt aus ?
Kann ich mit dem Boxed Lüfter kühlen oder soll ich den derzeit ausgewählten verbaut lassen ?
Da es doch viel Geld ist wäre ich beim überlegen eine 670er + 6x Kerner von AMD reinzupacken.
Merke ich einen großen Unterschied ? 

Das wärs fürs erste  

Mfg


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

Vom system halte ich, bis auf die Festplatte, garnichts.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ohgottohgott, gut dass du bei PCGH vorbeischaust! 

Jetzt noch bitte diese Fragen beantworten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html



target2804 schrieb:


> Vom system halte ich, bis auf die Festplatte, garnichts.


 
Kommt drauf an, ob es eine 7200.12 oder .14 ist  Und der RAM scheint sogar i.O. zu sein.


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-richtige-konfiguration-fuer-mich-finden.html
schau hier mal rein

Ohne OC:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
930€


mit oc:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1050€

alles günstiger und 50% besser als dein system abgesehen von der graka, aber die 680 ist auch blödsinn mit 7% mehr leistung und 25% mehr preis als ne gtx670


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde bei Mindfactory und Hardwareversand bestellen, billiger


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

@Target: Schöne Konfigs! 

Würde ich etwas umändern:

Cooltek K3 Evolution USB 3.0 oder Sharkoon MS120 (dann ASRock B75 Pro3-M) sonst top. Bei Xigmatek gibt es eine hohe Serienstreuung bzgl. Lüfter und Lüftersteuerungen (Monocool^^) 

Werfe noch diese Karte in den Raum: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 Darfst dir aussuchen, die von Target ist aber auch top. 



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Mindfactory und Hardwareversand bestellen, billiger


 
Und?  Da, wo es insgesamt günstiger ist, ist meistens Mindfactory, die haben auch noch kostenlosen Versand ab 100 bzw 200€ (Nachnahme, Paypal etc)


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

Bei der non-oc config stimme ich dir bei den ändereungen des boards/gehäuses zu, bei OC würde der kühler nicht mehr passen


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Bei der non-oc config stimme ich dir bei den ändereungen des boards/gehäuses zu, bei OC würde der kühler nicht mehr passen


 
Meinte ja eigentlich die Non-OC Konfig, habs nur vergessen zu schreiben


----------



## DeadLiiNe (16. Oktober 2012)

WOW ! So viele antworten in so kurzer Zeit Danke Leute 

Also mal zu target: 

War schockiert und gleichzeitig überrascht wegen deiner Antwort war von dem System voll überzeugt und wollte die Wochen bestellen ! Glück gehabt gg*

Reicht ein i5 aus ? Was bedeutet OC Over Clocked lieg ich da richtig ? 

Soll ich alle Teile bei mindfactory bestelelen wie es Jeanboy meint ? 

Und erstamal danke für die Konfigurationen )


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

OC ist overclokcing. ein i5 ist zum spielen die beste wahl. der i7 ist nur 2% schneller. der i5 überliegt dem amd prozessor deutlich. mehr als 4 kerne bringen auch nichts^^
bei MF würde ich alles zusammen bestellen, da es wie gesagt versandkostenfrei wird und die lieferung recht zügig geht.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> OC ist overclokcing. ein i5 ist zum spielen die beste wahl. der i7 ist nur 2% schneller. der i5 überliegt dem amd prozessor deutlich. mehr als 4 kerne bringen auch nichts^^
> bei MF würde ich alles zusammen bestellen, da es wie gesagt versandkostenfrei wird und die lieferung recht zügig geht.


 
Bin da derselben Meinung


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Oktober 2012)

Würd die Konfig von Target nehmen. Du hast damit erheblichmehr Gaming power. Die 670 ist ähnlich schnell als die 680 und dabei günstiger.Und wenndu in einem Jahr oder früher meinetwegen auch später mehr Leistung brauchst dann kannst du den ivy ganz einfach übertakten. Der i5 ist mehr als Ausreichend.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (16. Oktober 2012)

Dann sag ich erstmal dankeschön an alle !  Werde denn Jetzt bei Mifcom.de Konfigurieren wie Target schon sagte. 

Das der I5 einen 8x Kern Von Amd so überlegen ist hätte ich nicht gedacht weil unser GDT Geräte Daten Technik Lehrer sagt nimm nen 8x Kern. 

Hätte da noch ne große bitte :

Mein kleiner bruder braucht zu weinachten auch einen neuen PC Budget liegt bei ca. 500€,- kann man sich da auch was schönes zum gamen zusammen bauen?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Mein kleiner bruder braucht zu weinachten auch einen neuen PC Budget liegt bei ca. 500€,- kann man sich da auch was schönes zum gamen zusammen bauen?



CPU: Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed 
 Board: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 
 RAM: Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 
HDD: Seagate F3 1000GB 
 NT:  be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Pro 
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## Affemitkeks (16. Oktober 2012)

Falls du dich für die Non-Oc konfig entscheides kannst du das ganze für 20 € bei hardwareversand.de - Startseite zusammbauen lassen, ist wahrscheinlich immer noch billiger.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2012)

Wie schon geschrieben : targets Zusammenstellungen sind immer . Ich habe das Agard Pro und das Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse, daher kann ich sagen : Nimm das Shinobi . Oder das Tauron.

Für 500,-€ gibt´s natürlich nicht so´ne geile Gaming Maschine, die Du bekommst. Mal schauen, was meine Kumpels/Kumpelinen gleich posten. Hat der kleine Bruder schon Teile, die er weiterverwenden kann?

Softy´s Konfig ist absolute Sahne  .


----------



## Dannny (16. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Dann sag ich erstmal dankeschön an alle !
> Das der I5 einen 8x Kern Von Amd so überlegen ist hätte ich nicht gedacht weil unser GDT Geräte Daten Technik Lehrer sagt nimm nen 8x Kern.


 
dann hat dein lehrer entweder nur laien-wissen und/ oder ist auf die werbung reingefallen.
stimmt 8 sind mehr als 4 und klingt verlockend aber die anzahl der kerne kann genauso wenig aussagen wie der takt denn zu guter performance gehört mehr als kernanzahl und takt 
zum glück hast du dich hier beraten lassen!


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Werde denn Jetzt bei Mifcom.de Konfigurieren wie Target schon sagte.


Bitte nicht!!!!! Target hat auch nicht gesagt, du sollst bei Mifcom konfigurieren! Kannst du selbst bauen? Wäre ein erheblicher Vorteil.



stefan79gn schrieb:


> Die 670 ist ähnlich schnell als die 680 und dabei günstiger.


 
Die 670 ist nicht so schnell wie die 680, übertreib mal nicht  Die 680 ist halt 10% schneller, kostet aber 25% mehr.


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht!!!!! Target hat auch nicht gesagt, du sollst bei Mifcom konfigurieren! Kannst du selbst bauen? Wäre ein erheblicher Vorteil.
> 
> 
> 
> Die 670 ist nicht so schnell wie die 680, übertreib mal nicht  Die 680 ist halt 10% schneller, kostet aber 25% mehr.


 

mit mf meinte ich Mindfactory^^ da schicken lassen und selbst bauen.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> mit mf meinte ich Mindfactory^^ da schicken lassen und selbst bauen.


 
Ach so, haha es wurde nur falsch aufgefasst :/ Jep, selbst bauen ist immer besser, das Kabelmanagement von Fertig-PCs ist eh für die Katz.


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

Und ein Werk als mein Eigen betrachten zu können finde ich einfach schöner 
zumal das bauen nicht schwer ist.


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Die 670 ist nicht so schnell wie die 680, übertreib mal nicht  Die 680 ist halt 10% schneller, kostet aber 25% mehr.



Habe geschrieben ähnlich schnell nicht so schnell. Also lesen und verstehen. Und ne 670 mit 1150mhz inkl. boost ist so schnell wie ne 680@stock. Die 1150mhz haben viele oc Modelle von Gigabyte,asus,msi etc. schon von Haus aus. Selbst die evga 670 ftw ist ähnlich schnell wie ne 680, teils sogar schneller.. siehe diesen Test hier Test: EVGA Geforce GTX 670 FTW Grafikkarte | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
Also leg mir nicht irgendwelche Aussagen in den Mund.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (16. Oktober 2012)

Asoo ok doch nicht bei Mifcom.de bestellen sry hab mich verlesen 

OK also mein Kleiner bruder hat keine Teile zu weiter verwendung. Zu dier Konfig von Softy sag ich mal Daumen Hoch ! Danke .

Also ich bin Lehrling ( EDV Techniker ) daher schon sehr oft sachen im PC umgebaut usw. das einzige was ich nicht gemacht habe ist Prozessor einbauen sonst alles ) 
Nur das ist so ich kaufe den PC jz bald und mein Bruder bekommt den zu weinachten und ich will nicht zu weinachten pc zusammen bauen weil wenn irgendwas schief geht 
dann ist das für ihn nicht gerade ein schönes weinachten


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Vom system halte ich, bis auf die Festplatte, garnichts.


 
Das Netzteil ist doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (16. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich dann Spiele wie BF3 in Höchster Auflösung + Allen Effekts spielen ?
Wie lang werde ich mit diesem PC Computer Spiele spielen können sprich das neue Hitman oder GTA 5 ?

Mfg


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

Keiner kann dir sagen welche Hardware du brauchst um Spiele spielen zu können die es noch gar nicht gibt.


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Kann ich dann Spiele wie BF3 in Höchster Auflösung + Allen Effekts spielen ?
> Wie lang werde ich mit diesem PC Computer Spiele spielen können sprich das neue Hitman oder GTA 5 ?
> 
> Mfg


 
eine gtx670 oder 680 schafft keine konstanten 60fps auf ultra details. habe zwar meistens 60, aber in manchen spielsituationen 45. das merkt man dann, es ruckelt nämlich.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Oktober 2012)

Für maximale Details und dauerhaft 60+ FPS braucht man Multi-GPU. 

Aber inzwischen finde ich, dass man bei aktuellen Spielen fast keine Unterschiede zwischen z.B. "Ultra" und "Hoch" erkennt.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Auf Seite 1 stehen doch schon ordentliche Konfigs^^


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Aber Target: Die Framedrops stören doch nicht wirklich?


@ T.E. für GTA 5 wirst du aber mit einem PC, der jetzt 1000 Euro kostet, genauso wie für BF3 gut gerüstet sein 


Schau dir (wie CT schon sagte) die Konfigurationen auf Seite 1 an, die sind top!


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

Stören tun sie bedingt. manchmal ist es nervig, wenn du grad im fight bist. aber ansonsten ists ok.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (17. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend,

Danke mal für die vielen Antworten 

Ok also kann ich bf3 mit der Nicht OC Variante nicht in Ultra + Effekte spielen ... schade :-/

Und mit der OC Version ist es dann möglich ?

Ich will einfach die nächsten 1 - 2 Jahre die neusten spiele , spielen können  
Und nicht nach 6 Monaten neue GTX oder so kaufen ^^

Mfg


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Oktober 2012)

Ultra bringt dir null, du siehst kein Unterschied zu high im gefecht.
ich würde auf high stellen und die mehr FPS genießen.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Danke mal für die vielen Antworten
> 
> ...




Es ist mit beiden möglich, da bei beiden die gleiche Grafikkarte verbaut ist.
Die CPU Leistung ist bei BF3 zu vernachlässigen (zumindest, wenn man diese beiden CPU's vergleicht)

Wie Target aber schon sagte, kommt es zu Framedrops, die jetzt aber nicht umbedingt schlimm sind


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Ok also kann ich bf3 mit der Nicht OC Variante nicht in Ultra + Effekte spielen ... schade :-/



Alle Einstellungen auf "high" und "mesh quality" auf "ultra". Finde ich optimal


----------



## DeadLiiNe (17. Oktober 2012)

Ok dann stell ich es dann auf High ein ) 

Noch ne Frage zur Graka:

Hab hier noch ne AMD gefunden was haltet ihr von der ?

3072MB Club 3D Radeon HD 7970 GDDR5 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist ein Referenzdesign mit Radiallüfter. Sehr laut und heiß. Wäre nur zu empfehlen, wenn du vorhast den Kühler umzubauen, was allerdings zum Garantieverlust führt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Ok dann stell ich es dann auf High ein )
> 
> Noch ne Frage zur Graka:
> 
> ...


 Tu dir das nicht an da wirst du taub
wenn dan im design von sapphire gigabyte oder asus


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Tu dir das nicht an da wirst du taub
> wenn dan im design von sapphire gigabyte oder asus



Die Teile sind sau geil, wenn man den Lüfter wechselt 

Auf Lan Partys hab ich mir schon den Spaß gemacht, meinen Referenzlüfter per 12V Adapter anzuschließen 
und ins Gehäuse zu legen, während der Besitzer auf dem Klo war 


Ne mal im Ernst:

Es gibt genug Custom Kühler, die 80 (!) Euro billiger und deutlich leistungsstärker und leiser sind. 
Wie kommst du auf so eine Idee?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (17. Oktober 2012)

Ok  Gut dann nimm ich die Konfig was target vorgeschlagen hat 

Hab nur Angst das es zu wenig Power ist


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

Die GTX 670 ist genauso schnell wie eine HD7970


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Naja, im Mittel ist die HD7970 schneller.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

Und ganz oben ist die 7970 sowieso schneller.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (17. Oktober 2012)

Die 7970 hat ein bischen mehr OC Potenzial...  Ansonsten die Konfi von Target


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

Dafür braucht die HD7970 mehr Strom unter Last.  Ist halt Geschmackssache, was man nimmt.


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

Irgendeine Graka musste ich in die Konfig ja reinstecken. Sollte keine Grundsatzdiskussion hervorrufen. Nimm eine von beiden, ist wurst welche!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Und welche Games man zockt


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Dafür braucht die HD7970 mehr Strom unter Last.  Ist halt Geschmackssache, was man nimmt.


 
Sag der, der eine GTX 690 hat.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Wieso ?

Eine HD7990 verbraucht noch mehr


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag der, der eine GTX 690 hat.


 im moment hat er keine und kann strom sparen^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Er hat seine doch schon wieder.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Wieso ?
> 
> Eine HD7990 verbraucht noch mehr



Die gibt es aber nicht. 



target2804 schrieb:


> im moment hat er keine und kann strom sparen^^


 
Softy hat seine schon wieder.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Wie ist das jetzt gemeint ?

Natürlich gibt es eine HD7990.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (17. Oktober 2012)

ja gtx 690 *.* abe einfach zu teuer haha 

Gut bleib bei der GTX 670 wie Target in der Konfi schrieb 

Freu mich schon aufs zusammen bauen


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> im moment hat er keine und kann strom sparen^^



 EVGA  hat die innerhalb von 1 Tag getauscht


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> EVGA  hat die innerhalb von 1 Tag getauscht


 
Bringt aber nix, wenn die DHL schlampt


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (17. Oktober 2012)

Dannny schrieb:


> dann hat dein lehrer entweder nur laien-wissen und/ oder ist auf die werbung reingefallen.
> stimmt 8 sind mehr als 4 und klingt verlockend aber die anzahl der kerne kann genauso wenig aussagen wie der takt denn zu guter performance gehört mehr als kernanzahl und takt
> zum glück hast du dich hier beraten lassen!


 
So schauts aus, ist ein riesiger Irrglaube. Mit AMD geht es immer mehr den Bach runter wenn man die PCGH News verfolgt. Nur weil jemand entweder kein Geld für ein Intel Produkt hat wird es automatisch schlechtgeredet und AMD empfohlen. (ICH GEBE DOCH KEINE 300€ für einen Prozessor aus.. Lächerlich!


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> So schauts aus, ist ein riesiger Irrglaube. Mit AMD geht es immer mehr den Bach runter wenn man die PCGH News verfolgt. Nur weil jemand entweder kein Geld für ein Intel Produkt hat wird es automatisch schlechtgeredet und AMD empfohlen. (ICH GEBE DOCH KEINE 300€ für einen Prozessor aus.. Lächerlich!


 
von wo aus bad dürkheim kommstn?  ich schaff da im krankenhaus^^


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (17. Oktober 2012)

Haha hammer! Ich wohne unten im Wells... Du weißt scho  Sind rund 300m vom Krankenhaus!


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja  krass^^


----------



## BeatBlaster (17. Oktober 2012)

Mal hoffen das ihr euch nie im Krankenhaus treffen müsst


----------



## DeadLiiNe (18. Oktober 2012)

OK das AMD so schlecht ist hätte ich nicht gedacht  

Gut bleib beim i5 )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Oktober 2012)

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> OK das AMD so schlecht ist hätte ich nicht gedacht
> 
> Gut bleib beim i5 )


 
Gute Entscheidung, der AMD ist nicht schlecht nur nicht richtig zum Spielen geeignet (schlechte fps/Geld)


----------



## DeadLiiNe (18. Oktober 2012)

Ok ) Frag mich noch immer warum mein Lehrer Meinte AMD Prozessor ^^ haha


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Oktober 2012)

Einfach keine Ahnung würde ich sagen.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (18. Oktober 2012)

ich888 du mit deiner GTX 460 zufrieden ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber ist ne Referenz-Karte 

2,5 Sone im Idle


----------



## blautemple (18. Oktober 2012)

Dann is das aber keine referenz karte. 
Das referenzdesign der gtx460 war ja ausnahmsweise mal gut.


----------



## target2804 (18. Oktober 2012)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dann is das aber keine referenz karte.
> Das referenzdesign der gtx460 war ja ausnahmsweise mal gut.


 
er wird wohl wissen was er hat.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Oktober 2012)

Die da ist es:


http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/zotac_geforce_gtx_460/index11.php

2,5 im Idle


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die da ist es:
> 
> 
> Zotac GeForce GTX 460 - Grafikkarte mit Radial-Lfter - Lautstärke Gesamtbetrachtung: Lautheit (sone) (Seite 11) - HT4U.net
> ...


 
Ich leide mit dir Das tut mir ja echt Leid...

Dagegen ist 3,7 Sone unter Last ja noch akzeptabel^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

@Furmark 5Sone 


Bin abgehärtet für das nächste System


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> @Furmark 5Sone
> 
> 
> Bin abgehärtet für das nächste System


 
Da kann ich dir nur die Palit Jetstream empfehlen


----------



## DeadLiiNe (23. Oktober 2012)

Da ich noch immer auf den Gehalt warte  Bin ich beim überlegen einen i7 zu nehmen ... Spürbar mehr Leistung ?


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Da ich noch immer auf den Gehalt warte  Bin ich beim überlegen einen i7 zu nehmen ... Spürbar mehr Leistung ?


 
Beim Zocken sind es 2%


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

Hier eine Performanceübersicht: Test: Intel


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Hier eine Performanceübersicht: Test: Intel


 
Bin ich nicht normal für die Links zuständig, verehrter Kaiser?


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

Macht nichts, manchmal steige ich vom Olymp herab, um selbst nach einem Link zu suchen


----------



## DeadLiiNe (24. Oktober 2012)

Was 2% xD das bisschen wenig für knapp 100€ mehr ^^ 

Wenn ich ein stärkeres oder besseres Motherboard nehme wie viel wäre das dann beim zocken schneller/besser ?

Weil ein kumpel heute meinte i5 wäre der größte mull er hat nen i7 ^^


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

Das Mainboard spielt für die Performance keine Rolle, da kannst Du einfach eins nehmen, das die gewünschte Ausstattung hat (und möglichst den richtigen Chipsatz )


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Mainboard spielt für die Performance keine Rolle, da kannst Du einfach eins nehmen, das die gewünschte Ausstattung hat (und möglichst den richtigen Chipsatz )


 
Naja der Sockel ist wichtiger


----------



## DeadLiiNe (24. Oktober 2012)

Ok Danke !  

Was mir die Tage noch durch denn Kopf gegangen ist was ist wenn...

die GTX 670 mal zu schwach ist und ich sage ich kauf mir jetzt eine zweite ? Hat das Board noch einen PCI Stecker ? Reicht das Netzteil ?

Mfg


----------



## BeatBlaster (24. Oktober 2012)

Also ich gehe mal davon aus, das du das 480 Watt be quiet meinst.

Klar Nein. Das ist viel zu klein für ein gtx 670 sli.

Da würde ich schon eher in richtung Be quiet E9 580 oder Dark Power 600 Watt und mehr...

Und zum Board, ja das müsste klappen.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (24. Oktober 2012)

Ok also ich rede jetzt von 2x GTX 670 ? 

Oder meinst du schon bei 1x GTX 670 mehr Watt?

Gibt es auch ein größeres Gehäuse Tower oder so  Platz hab ich genug 
nur wenn ich mal aufrüste sollte halt genug platz vorhanden sein


----------



## BeatBlaster (24. Oktober 2012)

Platz ist bei fast allen gehäusen genug da. Also mit einer gtx 670 mit cpu usw kommste maximal auf villeicht ca 300 Watt.
ein sli würde aber mindestens 450 bis 500 brauchen. Und da ist ein netzteil mit 600 Watt schon minimum.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (24. Oktober 2012)

Asoo ok ) 

Aber glaub fürn Anfang reicht eine GTX 670  VL. in einen Jahr oder so größeres Netzteil und ne zweite was haltest du davon ?

Könnt ihr mir noch nen Guten Monitor empfehlen mit gutem Preis/Leistung Verhältnis weil ich brauch zwei neue


----------



## BeatBlaster (24. Oktober 2012)

Monitore kenn ich mich garnicht aus. Villeicht solltest aber auch erwähnen wie groß er sein soll. Oder 60/120hz Sowie das Budget.

Und mir wurde auch eher von einem sli/cf abgeraten. Dan lieber in ein oder zwei jahren die stärkste single gpu kaufen.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (24. Oktober 2012)

Asoo ok  Ja Budget wäre pro Monitor 180 € 

Ok und der Grund warum man davon abratet ?


----------



## BeatBlaster (24. Oktober 2012)

Hoher Verbrauch
Starke Hitzeentwicklung
Microruckler
Treiber Probleme usw.


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

Die kannst Du Dir mal anschauen:   Produktvergleich


----------



## DeadLiiNe (24. Oktober 2012)

Asoo ok  Gut dann belass ich es bei der GTX 670 und bei der vorgegeben Konfig von ein paar seiten davor )) 

Hoffe es schreibt noch jemand bezüglich der Monitore eine gute Antwort  

Mfg und Danke


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Hoffe es schreibt noch jemand bezüglich der Monitore eine gute Antwort



Die hast Du schon. Scroll mal nach oben


----------



## BeatBlaster (24. Oktober 2012)

softy was hältst du eigendlich vom acer G245HQ ?
Den habe ich, und kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

Den Monitor kenne ich nicht  

Meiner Erfahrung nach taugen Acer Bildschirme im Budget Bereich aber nicht so viel.


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

zieht mit neuen Treibern auch recht deutlich an der 680 vorbei


----------



## DeadLiiNe (25. Oktober 2012)

Ok wegen der Monitore erstmal Danke ! 

ct5010:

Kann das noch wer bestätigten ?  Und danke für denn Link


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Oktober 2012)

Jap.

680 ist jetzt Auf der Höhe einer 7970.


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand schonmal das Youtube Video gesehen vom neuen Treiber? Ist kein Wunder, dass die Karte 33% schneller wird, denn sie muss viel weniger berechnen  Da fehlen manchmal ganze Autos auf der Map


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal das Youtube Video gesehen vom neuen Treiber? Ist kein Wunder, dass die Karte 33% schneller wird, denn sie muss viel weniger berechnen  Da fehlen manchmal ganze Autos auf der Map


 
Wurde doch extra gesagt, dass es die Beta ist und der Bug noch gefixt wird...


----------



## blautemple (25. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem ist aber schon behoben.


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber schon behoben.



und jetzt sind es keine 33% mehr


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> und jetzt sind es keine 33% mehr


 
Wie schön es immer _bis zu_ heißt


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

10-15% halte ich für realistischer


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> 10-15% halte ich für realistischer


 
Im Durchschnitt hast du wohl Recht.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal das Youtube Video gesehen vom neuen Treiber? Ist kein Wunder, dass die Karte 33% schneller wird, denn sie muss viel weniger berechnen  Da fehlen manchmal ganze Autos auf der Map



Guten Morgen ! 

Also doch lieber bei der GTX 670 bleiben ? xD


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Imo machst Du mit keiner der beiden Karten was falsch.

Wenn Du übertakten willst bis der Arzt kommt, nimm die HD7970. Für einen geringeren Stromverbrauch unter Last  + PhysX greif zur GTX 670.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke ne übertakten davon lass ich die Finger )

Gut Motherboard sagtet ihr bringt sich eine teueres auch nicht mehr Performance  

Und i7 bringt sich auch nicht wirklich was für 100€ mehr O.o

Das einzige was ich gern hätte war ein Tower Gehäuse


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Soll das Case eher schlicht oder auffällig sein ?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Auffällig *.*


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Sharkoon T28 

Sharkoon Tauron

CM 690 II

NZXT Phantom

CM Storm Stryker

CM Storm Enforcer


Schau dich einfach um


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

NZXT Phantom hab ich schon letzes mal gesehen einfach nur Bombe ! *.* 

Danke für die Gehäuse Namen 

Noch was ganz wichtiges wie installiere ich den einschaltknopf ? ist der dabei nicht das ich die Kiste zusammen baue und dann hab ich keinen einschalt Knopf ?
Und
Ist Wärmeleit Paste dabei wisst ihr das vl. ?

MFg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Das Kabel des Ein-Knopf wird ans MB gehängt und das Kabel kommt von der Gehäusefront.

WLP ist meistens beim Kühler dabei, welcher Soll es denn nochmal werden ?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke also der Power Knopf sollte kein Problem sein 

Also ich nehme von Traget die Konfig. Da ist es der EKL Alpenföhn Sella


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde entweder das NZXT Phantom 410 oder das bald verfügbare NZXT Phantom 820 kaufen.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Softy: Ok und warum Begründung bitte ? )


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

OK  

Zum ersten: Weil normalerweise ein Midi-Tower völlig ausreicht

zum Zweiten: Das normale Phantom ist schon etwas angestaubt, beim Phantom 820 wurden einige Detailverbesserungen gemacht und USB3 wird intern angeschlossen.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

OK gg*  Gute Begründung weißt du wann das Phantom 820 kommt ?

Ok aber das Phantom 820 kostet 250€ xD 

Und das NZXT Phantom 140€ :O


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Allerdings ist das Phantom 820 ganz schön teuer 

Das hier kannst du dir auch mal anschauen:

Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T mit Sichtfenster (CC600TWM-WHT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

ich888 habs auch grad gesehn :O 

Ich glaube mal das Phantom NZXT tut es leicht  Nur das mit dem USB 3.0 wäre ein Bonus gewesen gg*


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Dann eben das Phantom 410


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Jupps  Ich nehme es in Rot *.* gg*

Einer von euch fragte mich welchen Kühler ich nehmen bezüglich der Wärme Leit Paste


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Welchen Kühler nimmst Du denn?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich schon geschrieben  Denn was mir Traget bei der Konfig hinzugefügt hat EKL ALPENFÖHN SELLA


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja, da ist Wärmeleitpaste mit im Lieferumfang. Oder was war Deine Frage?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Ok jups das war meine Frage ) 

ist der i5 nicht zu langsam/schnell für die GTX 670 weil ich auf einer seite wo man pcs zusamman stellen kann 
gelesen habe welcher prozessor mit welcher Grafikkarte zusammen passd usw. :S


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Nein,

in 99% der Fällen limitiert eh die Gpu.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

"limitiert" soll das jetzt heißen das die CPU immer zu langsam ist ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2012)

Nein. Bevor der i5 zu lahm WIRD, is die 670 zu lahm


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:
			
		

> "limitiert" soll das jetzt heißen das die CPU immer zu langsam ist ?



Die GPU ist immer zu langsam


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Mhm... hört sich nicht gut an  

Aber wäre beim i7 usw. auch so oder nicht ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja, der i7 bringt dir in games nix 

Mit dem i5 ist man da bestens gerüstet 

Bis HT mal von Games genutzt wird, is der i7 auch zu lahm


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Jap, ist beim i7 auch so.

Deswegen musst du die GPU auch früher als die CPU ersetzen wenn du alles auf Ultra spielen willst


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Mache zocken heute noch problemlos mit nem C2Q, auch schon etwas älter. Nur ne neue GraKa musste dann nach 2 Jahren oder so rein


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Etwas älter = 6 Jahre aber


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber mit OC is der noch min. bis Haswell durch 

So, @ TE: DU siehst: Bis ne CPU limitiert, vergehen einige Jährchen 

Meistens macht ein GraKa -Wechsel das System wieder spieletauglich


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Ok also kann ich problemlos und sorgenfrei denn i5 kaufen ) 

Target hat mir eine konfig für meine Bruder geschrieben wo ein i3 drin 
ist kann ich da auch problemlos einen i5 rein ballern ?


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja, mit dem i5 machst weder Du noch Dein Bruder was falsch


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja, kannst du 


Kannst ja mal ein neuen Thread erstellen, wir wissen nämlich weder die GPU noch die anderen Teile.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Ok so sieht die Konfig. aus welche auf Traget gemacht hat 

CPU: Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed 
Board: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 
RAM: Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 
HDD: Seagate F3 1000GB 
NT: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Pro 
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5
Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk

Dann i3 raus und i5 rein ) Wäre ne GTX 560 besser ?


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja, den i5-3450 rein, dann sieht das gut aus. Aber die Zusammenstellung sieht nach einer von mir aus  

Wenn dann würde ich die GTX 660 einbauen, die GTX560 ist schon im fortgeschrittenen Verwesungsstadium


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

Die AMD 7850 ist besser.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Mhm... ok vl lass ich die doch drin wie am Anfang erwähnt Budget leigt bei 400€ und ich zahl ihm da jetzt noch was für denn Prozessor rein )


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, den i5-3450 rein, dann sieht das gut aus. Aber die Zusammenstellung sieht nach einer von mir aus
> 
> Wenn dann würde ich die GTX 660 einbauen, die GTX560 ist schon im fortgeschrittenen Verwesungsstadium



Oder ich hab euch verwechselt und sie ist von dir ich weiß es nicht mehr


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Ok bin jetzt auf 624,00 € mit dem PC für denn kleinen Bruder )

Das ASRock Brett besitzt eh einen PCI Express Anschluss lieg ich da richtig ?


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das hat u.a. einen PCIe x16 Slot.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Wurde eher ne 7870 anstatt nem i5 einbauen.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Was sagen die andren zu ich8888 seinen Vorschlag  ?

Begründung ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Die 7870 ist stärker als eine 7850 und ein i3 bremst eine 7870 auch nicht aus.


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung des Monitors auf dem gespielt werden soll?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

1920 x 1080 sollten für ihn schon drin sein  

Derzeit spielt er auf einem Laptop mit Dual Core und Onboard Graka ^^ 

Er kann auch runter schrauben das wäre für ihn sicher kein Problem :_)


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Wenn er im Moment möglichst viele fps rausholen will, würde ich den i3 + HD 7870 nehmen.

Wenn er den Unterbau möglichst lange behalten will, würde ich den i5 + HD7850 kaufen.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

OK dann entscheide ich mich dafür das er die Kiste länger behält ) 

Gut Danke gg* 

SO und jetzt noch wegen meiner SSD:

Hab mal flüchtig gelesen das man bei der irgendwelche Sachen abschalten muss weil 
sie sont kaputt wird


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Nicht die Kiste, der Unterbau ist MB+CPU+RAM.


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Hab mal flüchtig gelesen das man bei der irgendwelche Sachen abschalten muss weil
> sie sont kaputt wird



Das macht Windows 7 alles automatisch, wenn die SSD erkannt wird.


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Außer du hast die: Neue SSD-Platte mit Selbstzerstörungsknopf lässt Daten buchstäblich in Rauch aufgehen


----------



## DeadLiiNe (26. Oktober 2012)

Asoo ok dachte du meinst die Kiste 

Ich kauf mir wahrscheinlich das Win 8 was haltet ihr von dem ?


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Asoo ok dachte du meinst die Kiste
> 
> Ich kauf mir wahrscheinlich das Win 8 was haltet ihr von dem ?



frag lieber nicht 


Dieses Kacheldesign ist für'n Ar***, ansonsten ist es ein bisschen schneller als Win 7 und das wars...


----------



## DeadLiiNe (27. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> frag lieber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieses Kacheldesign ist für'n Ar***, ansonsten ist es ein bisschen schneller als Win 7 und das wars...


 
Ja ich finds eig auch schei*** und das mit denn kacheln auch ich hab nur überall gehört es ist um einiges schnelelr


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

Nein, nicht wirklich...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist es nicht aber ich glaub die kacheln kann man doch auch ausschalten und auf das "normale" Desktop Design zurückgreifen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

Nö. Nicht mehr


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nö. Nicht mehr


 Dann würde ich es mir erst recht nicht kaufen


----------



## DeadLiiNe (27. Oktober 2012)

HAHA  Bleibt ihr auch alle bei 7 ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja.

Erstmal schon.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich wechsel vllt. aufm Lappi auf 8. Aber nur, weils mich nix kostet 

Für den Desktop ist 7 die bessere Wahl... Nach meiner Meinung...


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe Win8 mal angetestet, aber in der VM ist es noch ein größerer Murks 
Das Bedienkonzept geht mit einem Touchscreen auf, imho ist es aber für Maus und Tastatur total ungeeignet...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Jap, muss ich auch sagen.

Hab's auch in der VM getestet


----------



## ct5010 (27. Oktober 2012)

Naja mit Maus und Tastatur hab ich mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt (Release Preview). Ich hols mir als Upgrade^^


----------



## DeadLiiNe (27. Oktober 2012)

Ok dann mach ich vorerst mal das 7 drauf )

Hab jetzt nochmal Gehäuse geguckt und gesehen das ich für dieses Gehäuse NZXT Phantom 410 Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil rot - Hardware, Notebooks im Tower Format knapp 50€ mehr zahle ... Ihr meintet ja in einem Midi-Tower hab ich auch alles Platz ?


----------



## minicoopers (27. Oktober 2012)

Ein Midi-Tower reicht von der Größe her m.M.n vollkommen aus. ICh habe auch einen Midi-Tower  und bin vollkommen zufrieden was den Platz angeht. Klar wenn man eine großen Tower-Kühler einbaut wird es schon etwas eng aber es reciht


----------



## DeadLiiNe (27. Oktober 2012)

OK weil dann spar ich mir die 50€  Und der Alpenföhn Kühler passd auch rein ?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

Das Phantom ist schön breit . Der Alpenföhn passt 100% .


----------



## minicoopers (27. Oktober 2012)

Welcher Kühler ist es denn? Ich habe bis her nur den Box bei der Konfig gesehen. ICh muss jedoch auch zugeben ich kenne nicht den ganzen Thread 
Aber wenn es der Sella ist, der passt auf jeden Fall


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

18,2 cm Platz zwischen CPU und Aussenwand  . Da passt alles rein .


----------



## minicoopers (27. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> 18,2 cm Platz zwischen CPU und Aussenwand  . Da passt alles rein .


 
Ja das stimmt wobei bei einem Boxed-Kühler kann es schon mal eng werden


----------



## DeadLiiNe (27. Oktober 2012)

ok dann kann ich das gepostet rote Gehäuse nehmen ? NZXT Phantom 410 Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil rot - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja, wenn Dir das gefällt, kannst Du das schon nehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist halt ein Plastikbomber


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Plastikbomber



aber m.M.n. ein gutes Gehäuse


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Das habe ich ja nicht behauptet


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

Das Phantom ist gut kannst du nehmen
Kannst dir aber auch ein Alu Gehäuse kaufen.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (27. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Plastikbomber


 
Meinst jz damit das es schlecht verarbeitet ist :O


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Nein.

Ich persönlich mag Plastik-Cases aber nicht so


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Meinst jz damit das es schlecht verarbeitet ist :O


 
Ist nicht schlecht verarbeitet^^ Das Plastik ist nicht jedermanns Sache (siehe iPhone vs. Galaxy S3) und man sieht ziemlich schnell Fingerabdrücke auf dem Plastik


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einem Bitfenix Ghost?


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

Mein Favourit: Produktvergleich Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron weiß mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced NVIDIA Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (NV-692A-KWN5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Bitfenix Ghost?


 nur weil du das testest


----------



## DeadLiiNe (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antworten und Gehäuse vorschläge  

Sind eig die Leds immer dabei weil auf denn Bildern sind immer rote grüne usw. drin


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

@ Deadline

Nimm das NZXT . Gehäuse sind immer Geschmacksache. Das muss Dir gefallen und keinem anderen. NZXT kriegt durchweg gute Kritiken. Stehe selber auch mehr auf Metal . 

Kommt immer auf das Gehäuse an, ob da schon LED Luffis verbaut sind etc.  Die Hersteller machen zum verkaufen natürlich auch "schöne" Bilder. 

P.S. Kann mir jemand sagen : Ist das soviel billiger, Teile aus Plastik anstatt aus Metall herzustellen/fertigen zu lassen?


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Deadline
> 
> Nimm das NZXT . Gehäuse sind immer Geschmacksache. Das muss Dir gefallen und keinem anderen. NZXT kriegt durchweg gute Kritiken. Stehe selber auch mehr auf Metal .
> 
> P.S. Ist das soviel billiger, Teile aus Plastik anstatt aus Metall herzustellen/fertigen zu lassen?


 
Freilich, Plaste presst man in eine Form und gut ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist es ist nicht nur leichter Plastik zu formen sondern der Stoff an sich ist auch billiger als zum Beispiel Alu.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (28. Oktober 2012)

Was kennt ihr für coole Metall Gehäuse ? Um ca. 90 € 

Mfg


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Lian Li macht schicke Alu-Gehäuse, sind aber nicht ganz günstig, z.B. Lian Li PC-7HX schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## type_o (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich besitze dieses Case und bin sorglos damit! 
Leider gibt es das nicht mehr so günstig und oft! Ist aber eine Überlegung wert! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

Define R4 Black Pearl - Window - Fractal Design

Arc Midi Tower - Fractal Design


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Define R4 Black Pearl - Window - Fractal Design
> 
> Arc Midi Tower - Fractal Design


 
Jo, sehr feine Gehäuse .


----------



## DeadLiiNe (28. Oktober 2012)

ok dankeschön kennt ihr noch Metall Gehäuse was noch ein Stück auffälliger sind ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

Meinst du mit auffäliger so Las Vegas style, überall leuchten und so?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

SilverStone Precision PS06 blau mit Sichtfenster (SST-PS06B-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Die auffälligen Anteile eines Gehäuses sind eigentlich immer aus Plastik, wie wäre es mit dem hier: SilverStone Precision PS06 blau mit Sichtfenster (SST-PS06B-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

edit: etwas lame


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

Man könnte allerdings auch einfach LED Lüfter und LED Sripes ins Case bauen, dafuer wäre aber ein fenster im Case nicht schlecht.
Das kann man entweder kaufen oder es ist schon dabei oder man baut es selber.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ein paar Enermax T.B.Apollish Lüfter machen schon was her


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

Fractal Design Arc mit Fenster . Spitzengehäuse, vorne 1-2 LED Luffis rein, n bißchen was ins Fenster, und Disco  .

Window Side Panel Arc Midi - Fractal Design


----------



## Leckrer (28. Oktober 2012)

Die Ausdrucksweise ist ja mal erste Sahne Rosi


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Und dazu diesen RAM : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2SkAVo545c


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

Wäre doch das perfekte Vegas Case und auffällig ist das garantiert


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Vorschläge ) Das blaue gefällt mir sehr gut das SilverStone


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Und dazu diesen RAM :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2SkAVo545c


 
HAHA Wie geil ist das bitte?! 

Ist das der Ram was rot leuchtet oder bin ich jetzt falsch  ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. Oktober 2012)

Nein, bist nicht falsch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Oktober 2012)

Nö den gibt es wirklich


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Krass ist der teuer  ?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Der hier ist das: Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED rot/grün DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLT2CP4G3D1608DT2TXRGCEU), Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED orange/blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLT2CP4G3D1608DT2TX


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Krass ist der teuer  ?


 Ich glaub der ist ein 10er teurer als normaler RAM


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

erstens danke für den Link zweites ....

Gut 10 € sind mir recht egal  Aber was bringt es wenn er rot leuchtet aber schlechte Qualität hat ... Ist er sonst auch zu empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Dann brauchst Du aber einen passenden CPU-Kühler, der den ganzen Disco-Spaß nicht verdeckt 

Also entweder eine Kompakt-Flüssigkeitskühlung, z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Wasser  oder Produktvergleich Corsair Hydro Series 

Oder einen schmalen Luftkühler, z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya

Qualitativ ist der gut


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Mhm.. das mit dem Kühler versteh ich jz nicht ganz  Verdeckt der den Ram so gut? 

Lieber wäre mir der Alpenföhen Himalaya weil der net mit wasser gekühlt wird gg*


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Naja, wenn Du da einen EKL Alpenföhn K2 o.ä. einbaust, siehst Du vom RAM... genau gar nichts mehr


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Asoo ok  Ja denn nehm ich den Himalaya


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Oder wenn ich mit Wasser kühle dann brauch ich oben wieder einen behälter?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. Oktober 2012)

Nein.


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Da musst Du die Höhe beachten, mit 164mm passt der nicht in jedes Gehäuse.

Alternativen wären noch der Prolimatech Armageddon Kühlkörper oder Thermalright True Spirit 140 oder Thermalright Archon SB-E.

http://geizhals.at/de/804785


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Ok also ...

Das heißt ich könnte den davor gennanten Alpenföhn nehmen mit dem leuchtetnten Ram ) 

?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Ja, wenn Du ein Gehäuse nimmst, in die der Kühler passt 

Welches Gehäuse willst Du denn nehmen?

Hier hätte ich noch was nettes schwarzes : Prolimatech Black Megahalems Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

HAHA denn echt nicht 

Ja Gehäuse das Blaue von davor SilverStone Precision PS06 blau mit Sichtfenster (SST-PS06B-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Kann mich da noch nicht ganz entscheiden


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Der Himalaya müsste ins Precision PS06 reinpassen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. Oktober 2012)

Du musst dich aber entscheiden 


Andere Cases:

NZXT Phantom 410
CM 690 II 

z. B.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Oktober 2012)

Passt der jetzt rein oder nicht?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

ok das Phantom


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Oktober 2012)

Das ist auch gut


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. Oktober 2012)

Warn nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Himalaya müsste ins Precision PS06 reinpassen


 
Echt.  Da passt ein ganzen Gebirge hinein?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> ok das Phantom



Das Sichtfenster vom Phantom ist viel zu klein für den schicken RAM


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2012)

Kauf doch das. 
http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-4044951004973-ACRYL-SHOWCASE-durchsichtiges-PC-Gehäuse/dp/B000CSTJIY


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Passt der jetzt rein oder nicht?



Laut diesem Thread hier passt das: [Sammelthread] Maximale Grafikkartenlängen und CPU-Kühlerhöhen in Gehäusen V1.0


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Das mit Plexi Glas ist geschmaks sache  Habt ihr sonst noch tolle gehäuse quer durch die Bank


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. Oktober 2012)

Sharkoon Tauron 

Schau dich einfach mal bei Caseking.de um und Schau was dir gefällt.
Wir sagen dir dann ob's voller Schrott ist oder nicht


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Produktvergleich


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

ich888 gute idee

Softy Danke  ich geb dann gleich bekannt für welches ich mich entschieden habe gg*


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick ! BitFenix Colossus Window Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Das gibt es auch noch in anderen Farben: Bitfenix Colossus | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

ich nehme rot *.* Passd auch zum zimmer  Und vl auch zum ram wenn ich ihn nehme gg* 

Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es Dir gefällt, kauf es  Da passt alles rein.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Ja gefällt mir sehr !  Wenn es dann auch so schön wie am Foto aussieht gg*

Aber so vom Kühlkonzept und der ganze Rest da passt auch alles?

Lg


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Ja, mit den 2 230mm Lüftern herrscht guter Durchzug im Gehäuse.

Wenn Du das LED Spektakel noch komplett machen willst, baust Du hinten noch einen Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 140x140x25mm, 750rpm ein.

Und wenn Du es völlig übertreiben willst, noch 2x Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm in das Seitenfenster


----------



## Jeanboy (31. Oktober 2012)

Aber bisschen komisch, wenn das ganze Zimmer nur in rot leuchtet


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Gute Ideen !  

Zusammenfassung ...

Also die Roten Rams kommen rein 
Das rote Gehäuse wird gekaufe
Sind die Lüfter dabei ? 
Wie viele muss ich kaufen ? 2x Emrex für hitnen passt das  ?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Vorne und oben ist je ein 230mm Lüfter dabei.

Die anderen brauchst Du nicht, nur eben für die Optik.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Ok jaa dann kauf ich da 1x roten  gg*

Und Kühlter in dem Gehäuse nimm ich denn Alpenföhn der passd und sehen tut man denn Ram dann auch noch  

Noch ne Frage wegen der Konfig des PCs ein teureres Motherboard bringt sich nix bekannter meinte heute wenn das MB schlecht ist bringt die beste karte nix ^^ 

Mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. Oktober 2012)

Dein Kollege labert wie ka was.

Ein besseres MB bringt kein Bild pro Sekunde mehr


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Für hinten einen Lüfter? Dann den o.g. 140mm T.B.Apollish 

Ein teureres Board bringt gar nichts, außer man benötigt die Ausstattung und/oder will beim Übertakten die letzten paar MHz rausquetschen. Ansonsten reicht ein günstiges Board völlig aus, das hat keine Auswirkungen auf die fps.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (1. November 2012)

OK danke wegen den Board und den Lüftern ) Gut nach dem ich jetzt schon ein 80€ teueres Gehäuse nehme lass ich denn Ram weg aber zur optik zwei rote lüfter und GEhäuse leuchtet ja vorne auch rot gg*


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Lichtspiel  Schade, das mit dem RAM  

Bilder wären super


----------



## DeadLiiNe (1. November 2012)

Danke ) Aber das rote vorne am Gehäuse ist dabei ? Also die LED Streifen an der Front gg*

Was haltet ihr von so einer "GAMING" NIC ?


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

Ja, die LED Beleuchtung vorne ist natürlich dabei 

Gaming... was?


----------



## soth (1. November 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von so einer "GAMING" NIC ?


Nichts!
Wenn das Backbone beim ISP nicht mitmacht, bringt dir das alles nichts! 
Und wer meint, das während des Zockens noch 20 andere Programme aufs Internet zugreifen müssen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## DeadLiiNe (1. November 2012)

soth: 

HAHA ok  freu mich schon aufs zusammenbauen gg* Nimm Win 7 haben uns da 8 gestern in der schule angesehen vergiss es ! 

Werde dann eh bei Mindfactory bestellen ,

Habt ihr da auch schon öfters bestellt hat alles hingehauen usw. ? 

Weil ich bezalh mit Vorkasse


----------



## Jeanboy (1. November 2012)

Wegen der Bezahlung solltest du dir keine Gedanken machen^^

Eher bei den Lieferbeständen  Die sind gerade sehr ungenau und ich würde nur Artikel bestellen, die lieferbar sind


----------



## DeadLiiNe (1. November 2012)

Jeanboy:

Ok hört sich nit gut an  

Ok mach ich gg


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

Guten Mittag,

Bin wieder mal lästig 

Meine derzeitigen Riegel RAM haben ja 1600 hz was bringen sich Riegel mit mehr Hz?

Reicht das win7 home premium bis 8 GB Ram ? Weil ich bekomms geschenkt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. November 2012)

Mehr als 1600 MHz merkt man nur in Benchmarks.
Das bringt gar nix, kein einziges FPS


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2012)

In der Praxis nix. Ivy unterstützt 1600. Mehr liegt gerade mal so im messbarem Bereich. Dazu kann man bei Bedarrf auch RAM OCén


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. November 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> In der Praxis nix. Ivy unterstützt 1600. Mehr liegt gerade mal so im messbarem Bereich. Dazu kann man bei Bedarrf auch RAM OCén


 Und RAM OC bringt was, außer in Benchmarks?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Und RAM OC bringt was, außer in Benchmarks?


 In der Regel nix. Man kann aber auch 1600er problemlos auf 2400 betreiben.


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Mehr als 1600 MHz merkt man nur in Benchmarks.
> Das bringt gar nix, kein einziges FPS



Das ist nicht ganz richtig:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-high-end-speicher-im-kompaktformat.html#a805

Es sind immerhin 2 fps Unterschied zwischen 1600MHz und 2133 MHz 



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> In der Regel nix. Man kann aber auch 1600er problemlos auf 2400 betreiben.



Das bezweifle ich ernsthaft


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. November 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> In der Regel nix. Man kann aber auch 1600er problemlos auf 2400 betreiben.


 Mit welcher Spannung den?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich ernsthaft


 Und wie das geht. Zumindest meiner macht es. Nur bei unmenschlichen 1,85V


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Da will ich einen Screenshot sehen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2012)

Ich mach demnächst mal welche


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Das sagst Du schon seit Wochen. Auch Deine sonstigen OC-Weltrekorde hast Du noch nicht mit Screenshots belegt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2012)

Ich hab im Ghost 2 Luffis ab Werk. Nach dem Test bau ich Aus und dann gehts dem i7 an den kragen 

Dämmung is da halt ganz schlecht


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt 

Ich habe RAM mit 1866MHz und bekomme mit Hängen und Würgen gerade mal 2200MHz hin


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2012)

2400 gehen. Er bootet. Allerdings hat er relativ schnell einen Bluescreen


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt
> 
> Ich habe RAM mit 1866MHz und bekomme mit Hängen und Würgen gerade mal 2200MHz hin


 
Dann kauf dir doch endlich mal neue. 
Avexir Core Series DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-22400U CL12-14-14-35 (DDR3-2800) (AVD3U28001204G-4CI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Voher:



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> In der Regel nix. Man kann aber auch 1600er problemlos auf 2400 betreiben.



Nachher:



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> 2400 gehen. Er bootet. Allerdings hat er relativ schnell einen Bluescreen


 
 

@Threshold
Ich werde erst wieder DDR-4 RAM kaufen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Voher:
> 
> 
> 
> Nachher:



Man kann ihn problemlos zum booten bringen 

Von "Stabil" war nie die Rede


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Ich werde erst wieder DDR-4 RAM kaufen


 
Wenn du dir Haswell E mit Sockel 2014 kaufst?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kauf dir doch endlich mal neue.
> Avexir Core Series DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-22400U CL12-14-14-35 (DDR3-2800) (AVD3U28001204G-4CI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Hat leider 1,65 Volt


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Hat leider 1,65 Volt


 
Das macht nichts. Du bekommst bei den hohen Takten keinen RAM mit weniger als 1,65 Volt.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

ok also bringt null in meiner Hinsicht  

Und was mit dem 7 Home Premium unterstütz das jetzt die 8 GB RAM ?

Kann sein das ich die Antwort bei so vielen Jetzt überfolgen habe


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2012)

Hp kann 16Gb RAM. Passt also


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> ok also bringt null in meiner Hinsicht
> 
> Und was mit dem 7 Home Premium unterstütz das jetzt die 8 GB RAM ?
> 
> Kann sein das ich die Antwort bei so vielen Jetzt überfolgen habe


 
Mit der Home Premium kannst du 16GB RAM einbauen.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

Ok Vielen Danke dann freut mich das , das ich da Originale geschenkt bekomme gg*


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. November 2012)

Für mehr als 4GB brauchst du einfach 64 Bit


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

jup ist 64bit


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

Moin Leute,

Hab kleines Problem hab beim derzeitigen Rechner meine Nvidia GT 220 reingebaut weil ich ein bisschen zocken will  Zwar nicht gut aber wenigstesn etwas...

Hab die damals ausgebaut weil sich der Rechner immer abschaltet :-/

Hab sie jz grad frisch eingebaut und davor noch neue Wämreleit Paste drauf geamacht doch wenn ich z.b. 1 min wow spiele ist sie auf 90 Grad was könnte das Problem sein ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. November 2012)

Lüfter zu niedrig eingestellt ?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

Meinst du jetzt denn der auf der grafikkarte montiert ist? Ja das könnte sein  Wie kann ich denn ändenr geht das in Speedfan?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. November 2012)

MSI Afterburner 


damit geht's


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

Grad gemacht  einfach unten auf auto geklickt und mal 80 eingestellt starte das spiel jetzt neu und spiele kurz dann sag ich euch bescheid )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. November 2012)

Man kann doch gar keine 80 Prozent einstellen oder ?
Ich kann nur zwischen 40 und 70 Prozent regeln


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann doch gar keine 80 Prozent einstellen oder ?
> Ich kann nur zwischen 40 und 70 Prozent regeln



Das ist nicht pauschal. Ich kann zw 20 und 70


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

Moin,

Also ich hoffe hab das richtig verstanden ...

Bei Afterburner ganz unten Speed Fan raufdrehen hab denn jetzt auf 95 eingestellt und die Temepratur steigt ohne weiters rauf bin jz schon bei 92 Grad


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

mach den Lüfter mal sauber. Oder noch besser, erneuere  zusatzlich mal die wlp. Hat bei meiner alten 9600gt So ca 20 grad Unterschied gebracht.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

Moin target lüfter davor mit dem Mund ausgebalsen waren eig ganz sauber 

Und neue WLP hab ich auch drauf gepackt gg* Ab wie viel grad schaltet der pc ab ? 

Könnte es was mit den Treibern sein? 

Lg


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

normalerweise schaltet wenn dann nur die graka ab, wenn diese zu heiß ist. 100°C verkraften die eigentlich noch. kannst ja mal den MSI kombustor installieren, den graka bench laufen lassen und schauen, wann sie abschaltet.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

ok  Wie könnte ich am besten das Problem finden ?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

Ok hab denn Kombuster durchlaufen lassen und bei 110 Grad schaltet die Karte ab


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

dann hast du definitiv ein kühlungsproblem. weiß nicht woran das genau liegt. könnte z.b. auch ein schlechter airflow im case sein. aber in erster linie würde ich mich nach einem preiswerten custom kühler für deine karte umschauen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. November 2012)

110° ist schon gewaltig
Ich bin nicht mehr ganz mitgekommen, wie hoch hast du getaktet?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

target: ok ja wird an der Kühlung liegen aber warum hab ich früher problemlos gezockt? 

Power To The Ground: ja ist echt gewaltig :O Was meinst getaktet denn Fan?

Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen ? An denn Treibern wirds nicht liegen?
Wie gesagt früher gings problemlos


----------



## DeadLiiNe (3. November 2012)

Die sache ist die ...

Es wäre jz ziemlich unnötig eine neue Grafikkarte reinzukaufen da ich ja jetzt eh bald den neuen Pc kaufe/bestelle/zusammenbaue ...

Wäre das Problem behoben mit einer neuen Karte? Oder liegt es an der Lüftung des gesamten Computers? 

Lg

Sonst würd ich die hier einbauen:

http://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=137689


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Die sache ist die ...
> 
> Es wäre jz ziemlich unnötig eine neue Grafikkarte reinzukaufen da ich ja jetzt eh bald den neuen Pc kaufe/bestelle/zusammenbaue ...
> 
> ...


das kann man pauschal nicht sagen. ich kenne den airflow deines cases nicht, weiß nicht wies da innen aussieht und kenne deine graka nicht.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (4. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> das kann man pauschal nicht sagen. ich kenne den airflow deines cases nicht, weiß nicht wies da innen aussieht und kenne deine graka nicht.


 
Ok Also sein tut es HP fertig pc haha  

Hinten auf der Rückwand einen Lüfter
und auf der CPU ein Lüfter 
Das wars eigentlich


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Klar das der zu heiss ist. Mit Airflow läuft da nicht viel .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. November 2012)

Vorne unten ? Geht da ein Lüfter hin ?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Jepp, welches Gehäuse ist das genau?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (4. November 2012)

Das gibts ja nicht!

Bin grad den Warenkorb bei Mindfactory durchgegangen und jetzt können die beiden Festplatten nicht nach Österreich versand werden :O


----------



## DeadLiiNe (4. November 2012)

Achso ihr habt schon geantwortet 

ich888 ne keiner 

Gehäuse kann ich nciht sagen irgendein schwindliges von HP


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Könntest Du den Warenkorb nochmal posten? Wie jetzt, die schicken alles nach Austria, nur die Festplatten nicht ?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (4. November 2012)

haha jaa wirklich ! Ich pack die SSD und Barracuda HDD rein und dann kommt oben ne Meldung das es nach Austria nicht versand wird  

Wie kann man hier ein bild einbinden oder der gleichen wäre eleganter? gg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Wie kann man hier ein bild einbinden oder der gleichen wäre eleganter? gg



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## DeadLiiNe (4. November 2012)

Soo also Gehäuse und die zwei festplatten sind weck


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Keine Möglichkeit, die Festplatten und das Gehäuse zu nem vergleichbaren Preis irgendwo in deiner Nähe zu kaufen?


----------



## DeadLiiNe (4. November 2012)

Ja hab grad im Shop an der Ecke die Preise vergliechen die sind pro stück 10 - 20 € teurer :O 

Weißt du warum sie das nicht versanden können?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung . Solltest die mal anmailen. Die reagieren sehr schnell auf Post. Hättest Morgen die Antwort.


----------



## DeadLiiNe (4. November 2012)

Ok passt ich versuchs mal


----------



## Softy (4. November 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Weißt du warum sie das nicht versanden können?



Hier steht das: Ö: Lieferstopp bei Amazon für viele Elektronikartikel - Streit um Abgaben - Digital - krone.at

Persönliche Meinung ():


----------



## DeadLiiNe (4. November 2012)

Na super xDD


----------



## DeadLiiNe (4. November 2012)

Gut hab denen mal geschrieben


----------



## DeadLiiNe (6. November 2012)

Update:

Muss leider feststellen das überall in meiner nähe die Festplatten alle um ca. 30€ teurer sind als bei Mindfactory :-O 
hoffe das die bald wieder Festplatten liefern dürfen GG*

Die restlichen Teile wie Graka usw. sind auch ca. um 10€ teurer echt krass ...


----------



## Jeanboy (6. November 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Muss leider feststellen das überall in meiner nähe die Festplatten alle um ca. 30€ teurer sind als bei Mindfactory :-O
> hoffe das die bald wieder Festplatten liefern dürfen GG*
> ...



Dann bestell doch einfach bei Mindfactory...


----------



## DeadLiiNe (6. November 2012)

Jeanboy:

Hast du es nicht bekommen sie liefern keine Festplatten nach Österreich sonst hätt ich ja schon lang bestellt ^^ 
jemand hat ca. eine Seite davor den Zeitungsartikel gepostet gg


----------



## Jeanboy (6. November 2012)

Doch, hab ich mitbekommen, aber ich dachte, du willst alles in der Umgebung kaufen...

Dann bestell die doch bei dir:

http://www.redcoon.at/B358457-Seagate-ST1000DM003-Barracuda-1TB_Desktop-ab-35?refId=geizhals


----------



## DeadLiiNe (7. November 2012)

Wäre auch ein super Preis 

Pack mal bei redcoon alles in den Warenkorb und schau was unterm Strick rauskommt ... Mir gehts nur darum das ich eine Bestellung aufgebe welche alles beinhaltet


----------



## Jeanboy (7. November 2012)

DeadLiiNe schrieb:


> Wäre auch ein super Preis
> 
> Pack mal bei redcoon alles in den Warenkorb und schau was unterm Strick rauskommt ... Mir gehts nur darum das ich eine Bestellung aufgebe welche alles beinhaltet


 
Kannst du doch auch machen? Ich bin hier nicht dein Diener


----------



## DeadLiiNe (7. November 2012)

Jeanboy hahahaaha ) 

Hab das jetzt glaub ich falsch rum gebracht hab aus der ich perspektive geschrieben ... 

Wie geil ? Wenn man jetzt bei Mindfactory eine qualifizierte gtx karte kauft bekommt man AS3 und Borderlands dazu


----------

